# Picture frame bits?



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello again all, 

It's been awhile that I've been here, but summers pretty much knock me out of the shop (humidity and heat is unbearable).

However, I was able to get in the shop for short burst periods this week and made a few items. 

I was also able to use my Colt router for the 2nd time ever LOL. I had previously used it to make a round cutout for my shop vac dust deputy.

This week, I made some picture frames for my scroll works and was able to "route" a nice design around the edge - I used a 1/4" Roman Ogee bit. 

It came out fairly nicely but now that I have technique, I would like to expand on it a little.

Can anyone recommend additional bits to use for making picture frames?

I still only have my Bosch Colt, and am using Poplar and "common" wood for the frames.

Also, I've only used the Ogee on the outer edge of the frame. I've not done any inner edge work yet.

I found a few threads here for picture frames:
https://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/23264-picture-frame-router-bit-set.html

A few of the suggestions are beyond my abilities at the moment (combos/sets), so I'm more looking for single bits rather than combinations.

Thanks as always in advance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jessie if you look at frame stock carefully you'll see that they are composed of many smaller profiles. They cut them all at once on a molding machine but you can do the same thing by using individual bits in some cases. If you click on my uploads on the first or second page from the beginning back when I joined are pictures of 2 frames I did that way. One is a copy of a frame my wife and I looked at in a professional framing shop. It was made with a 3/8" diameter bullnose bit and a variety of round nose bits. All of those would be okay to use in your Colt but if you plan to keep woodworking you should think about getting a larger machine that plunges. I had taken a router and mounted it horizontal to do my frames and that made it easier. One of the problems with making picture frames is that you keep routing away wood that you need to support the piece if doing it on a table or to support the router if handheld. Mounting the router horizontal or over head allows you to do the routing with the flat backside on the table. You can use a wider board and leave a little wood on either side un-routed in some cases and then cut those parts off.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jessie...along with Chuck's recommendation you could add a small set of chair molding bits...they can come in sets of 4 or 5 but are 1/2" shafts and you will need a bigger router, for example, a Rigid or Bosch are comfortable 1/2" routers. Others, as well...Makita, Hitachi, etc...

These bits have longer profiles and can make frames with a single bit...see https://www.amazon.com/Architectura...SXRFMTFMM2C&psc=1&refRID=F6BZK2KG2SXRFMTFMM2C as an example...

Here's a read that might also help to envision bits differently...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For the inside a chamfer bit works sometimes and here are some profiles to consider.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Picture+Frame+1/4"+Router+Bits&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DOn't consider a big set of bits, buy them individually and soon you will have a number as large as a set, but the difference wlll be that you can use them all and not have bits that will not be used. After awhile you will want to buy better quality bits like, Freud, CMT, Amana, Infinity, Or whitesides.
HErb


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Another possibility are the framing bits such as those sold by Eagle America, which are available with both 1/4 inch and 1/2vinch shanks. https://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v165-0105/best_sellers


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks all,

Appreciate all the input!

I don't make a lot of frames. The only time I do make them, is if I cut (scroll saw) something that needs one. I more often than not, do not cut fretwork pieces. When I do, I make a custom frame cut to the size of the piece.

I use my table saw to make all my frames including 45 cuts, lap joints, rabbets and chamfers etc.

Because of my limited use of a router, I doubt I'll be buying a bigger router anytime soon. I seldom use the colt as it is, so investing in a larger router doesn't make sense (strict budget discipline also). Besides, I'd have to buy/build a table and there the price goes through the roof!

As for sets, I'm more likely to buy 1 or 2 individual bits rather than sets. Again, it's both a budget and use issue. Plus, I like being able to set up my Colt router (it's been set up with the bit for a week now) and leave it alone until all my work pieces are done. Swapping bits in and out is a PITA. 

I'm the kind that likes to have something setup and ready to go so all I have to do is walk over to the tool, turn it on and go at it. 

For example: if I were to buy another bit for frames, I would also look into getting another reconditioned trim router with a plate to fit my portable Rockler table, put the bit in and just swap out the routers when/if I needed LOL. I can get another colt for less than $100, but a larger router is well over that plus as mentioned the table - putting the cost at around $300-$400... Yikes!

Thanks again for the links and great suggestions, it's all greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

less the price of a JessEm lift and fence,... here's my 10$ dumpster dove RT...
recycled glides, ply, redwood and maple flooring....

.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> less the price of a JessEm lift and fence,... here's my 10$ dumpster dove RT...
> recycled glides, ply, redwood and maple flooring....
> 
> .


That's sweet for sure.

By the time we get to see those types of things on the side of the road, the rain and or humidity will have gotten to them.

Maybe get more lucky as the summer ends leading to fall.

Thanks for sharing that and making feel jealous LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've made pretty good sized tables from shop scraps leftover from other jobs for between $5-10. A small for a Colt would cost next to nothing. Your best band for your buck would be a bench top table. If you know anyone who does counter tops with laminate on them ask if they'll save you one. That would be perfect for a Colt sized router.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've made pretty good sized tables from shop scraps leftover from other jobs for between $5-10. A small for a Colt would cost next to nothing. Your best band for your buck would be a bench top table. If you know anyone who does counter tops with laminate on them ask if they'll save you one. That would be perfect for a Colt sized router.


Thanks - I actually have a rockler table top for my Colt I bought on sale last year: https://www.rockler.com/trim-router-table

I was thinking more for a larger router as someone mentioned.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> That's sweet for sure.
> 
> By the time we get to see those types of things on the side of the road, the rain and or humidity will have gotten to them.
> 
> ...


go to a constriction site and raid a dumpster..
use what you have on hand...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> go to a constriction site and raid a dumpster..
> use what you have on hand...


Thanks @Stick486

Good idea. 

I do go to construction sites when I can, and try to get their pallet wood when they'll let go of it.

As for dumpster diving... I'm a bit too old and out of shape for that LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

newbie2wood said:


> I do go to construction sites when I can, and try to get their pallet wood when they'll let go of it.
> 
> As for dumpster diving... I'm a bit too old and out of shape for that LOL


a little heads up on pallet wood....

too old?!?!?!...
bring younger help...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> a little heads up on pallet wood....
> 
> too old?!?!?!...
> bring younger help...


Thanks @Stick486,

Yeppers, seen those warnings ever since I started using them...

Here are some alternatives... 

https://diyprojects.com/know-safe-use-pallet/

https://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/

How to Know If A Pallet Is Safe to Use

https://www.thebalancesmb.com/are-wood-pallets-safe-for-crafting-misinformation-abounds-2878158


----------

